# Wheezing/coughing goat?



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

My Nubian/pygmy started wheezing or coughing but it kinda sounds like a cat with a hair ball last week when she was running around I didn't hear anything till now and its not too constant but every few minutes. Her appetite is fine and she seems to be drinking normally. any opinions??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is her temp?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Her temp is 100.5 which is low


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her temp is low, give probiotics and Fortified vit B complex. Try to keep her in a warm area.

Check her first for retained cud. Or blockage from food stuck, be careful with the back teeth, they can take off a finger.

If you want to take her to the vet, that may be wise, so he can listen to her lungs ect.

If she is clear there and wheezing, sounding congested, I would start antibiotics in case.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

It sounds like she's trying cough something up and it's mostly after she runs around. Should I keep her away from my buck?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Might be lungworms too.

Have you looked in her mouth yet?

As to the buck, that is up to you. As we don't know what is up with her yet. You can separate them until you know what it is if you would like.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I checked her mouth it's clear her temp went up to 101.1 her weezing continues she also continues to grind her teeth


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Grinding teeth is a sign of pain...how is she now?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I gave her baby Tylenol as that's what my mother did raising hers. Her temperature is under control and she is in the barn for the night with extra hay and blankets. Her eyes had a green mucus so I flushed them with a saline solution.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No Tylenol, aspirin is better for goats. 

Might be lungworms, if her mouth is clear.

Although with lungworms it is a dry cough. 
If you feel though, it is respiratory for any reason, start antibiotics. If it is really raspy and you can hear it in her lungs, that isn't good.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I will have her lungs listened to tomorrow depending on that I will start antibiotics.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

When she makes her calling noises it sounds like her nose is stuffed up or she has flem in her nose and throat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Use your best judgment on starting antibiotics, if she is congested in the lungs, I would start her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I started antibiotics on her yesterday. Her lungs sounded fine but I wanted to make sure whatever is going on doesn't worsen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good deal. 
Keep us updated.


----------

